# احذر اضافة هذا الايميل الى مسنجرك !



## ارووجة (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوتي واخواتي الكرام  يلتف في شبكة الانترنت , ايميل معين , في حال اضفته الى المسنجر يقوم بسرقة كل المعلومات والصور الموجودة لديك في الحاسوب الشخصي , بل وبامكانه تحديث كل الارقام السرية في حاسوبك . فلذلك عليكم الانتباه الى هذا الايميل جيدا , ونحن نحرص بان نزودكم بكل جديد حول هذه القضية لان زوار موقع بانيت هم القطعة النابضة منا.
الايميل يبدا بهذه الاحرف pavlo_88 ونرفض مواصلة كتابة الايميل كاملا , لكي لا يثير حب الاستطلاع عند بعض الزوار واضافته على المسنجر او فتح الملف الذي يصلكم منه , ما يعني ان الحاسوب لديكم انهى مهمته واسراركم وملفاتكم وصوركم كلها بين يديه , وتخيلوا ماذا بامكانه ان يفعل بها . 



ولا تنتهي مهمته الى هذا الحد , بل انه سيحاول ان تضيفه على مسنجرك , فاذا تفاجئت بايميل يبدا بالاحرف التي كتبناها لا يهم لاي شبكة , لا توافق على استقباله , لانه فيروس مدمر من الدرجة الاولى , ولن ينذرك او يعطك فرصة لكي تقضي عليه .



نذكركم مرة اخرى وثانية وثالثة .. احذروا الاحرف في الاعلى .. ونحن بشكل متعمد لن ننشر لكم باقي الايميل لكي لا يحاول احدكم ان يضيفه ما يدمر له جهازه من البداية وحتى النهاية . وحتى في حال حاولتم بعد ذلك تركيب وويندوز جديد , فسوف لا يكون بوسعكم القيام بذلك . انتبهوا جيدا : حتى لو كتب احدهم من خلال الردود , بانه اضاف الايميل ولم يحدث له شيئا فهو كاذب 100% , وهدفه الاول والاخير ان يوقعكم في الفخ . مرة اخرى نعيد ونكرر , احذروا ثم احذروا والحاضر يعلم الغائب .




منقووول  من موقع  بعرفه   لما شفت  الخبر   حبيت  اخبركم


اختكم ارووووجة


----------



## dr_omda (5 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على الرعايه والاحترام


----------



## mr.hima (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على التحزير الف شكر


----------



## meme85 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يا أرووجة على هذا التحذير .
همة كلهم كده , عندهم برامج يسرقوا فيها ايميلات 
او برامج اختراق الكومبيوترات 
وبيسموا نفسهم هكرز وهمة اساسا ميعرفوش اي حاجة لولا البرامج دي!!!!!!!!!
 ربنا يسامحهم ويهديهم.*


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا يااروجه فيكي الخير*


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على أهتمامك بنا


----------



## القيصر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورا جدا على المعلومه و ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا أروجة على التحذير

و ربنا يسامحهم اللى بيعملوا كدة 

و يستعملوا ذكائهم و التكنولوجيا الحديثة فى إذاء الأخرين​*


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا عالتحذير


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اروجه


----------



## نانسي نبيل (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mase7ya (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على التحذير


----------



## رافت متى (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا اختى على التحذير وربنا يبارك


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذر اضافة هذا الايميل الى مسنجرك !*

شكرا كتير


----------

